# Steroid urine test



## Bicep Bill (Oct 14, 2015)

_hi could anyone please tell me if there is such a thing as an instant urine steroid test where you can be tested on the spot. Or does the urine need to be sent to a lab for analysis?_

_Thnx in adcancer for any answers_


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Expensive LAB test

No worries unless you competing


----------



## Bicep Bill (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanx for the response I'm debuting in s mma fight in a couple of weeks and iv only just been told they will be doing random test on the night and if they come back positive we can't fight. They might just be testing for stimulants before the fight for safety reasons. I have looked into instant kits and the only ones available are mail order lab kits. I just thought I'd make sure 100% because if anyone's going to know it'd you chaps

Thank again for your response much appreciated


----------



## Bicep Bill (Oct 14, 2015)

Can anyone else plz confirm for me plz


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Bicep Bill said:


> Can anyone else plz confirm for me plz


If you really afraid

Ask one of your friends who don't use roids for piss sample in the bottle

Keep with you and use it as yours


----------



## SimonE23 (Nov 14, 2015)

I've heard that some vegetables can give similar test results to some Steroids (is it Brocoli?), so keep your receipt for Brocoli from your local supermarket. Just happen to have it in your back pocket.


----------



## keeptrying (Mar 27, 2015)

> I've heard that some vegetables can give similar test results to some Steroids (is it Brocoli?), so keep your receipt for Brocoli from your local supermarket. Just happen to have it in your back pocket.


Serious post? that is definitly not the case for any good quality test. To the OP, almost all steroid testing is done via mass spec so extremely expensive and specialist, I would not be worried at all about an on the spot steroid kit, I am not aware of such a thing even existing.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

It'll be for stimulants, I highly doubt it'll be able to pickup hormone changes

It'll be for stimulants, I highly doubt it'll be able to pickup hormone changes


----------

